# Mouse randomly clicks on its own



## Grell (May 16, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is a FreeBSD issue or merely a hardware one.  I have a Logitech wireless, laser, USB mouse and I have noticed sometimes for no reason say if I am dragging the cursor across the screen it will click on its own and sometimes resize the window I am typing in or cause my browser to go back or forward in the history.  Also it seems that sometimes the mouse cursor will not even move unless dragged across a rough patch in my desk.  Any ideas on how to fix this?  Thanks.


----------



## jozze (May 17, 2013)

I don't know what would be the software symptoms, apart from your mouse actually not working, but what you described is what usually happened to my electronic rodents that were on the brink of death.

I would try with a different mouse, or, you can open your current one, and clean it with ethanol. Maybe some people would call me a barbarian, and I don't really know if there are any negative side-effects to this, but empirically it did help prolong the lifetime of the mouse.


----------

